

CSS modularization – Smart approach to CSS - d3v3r0
http://blog.alexdevero.com/css-modularization-smart-approach-to-css/

======
bilalasif1
Good. One more thing that should be catered here while making conventions is
that there should be a convention that should differentiate a block that is
being used/overwritten from some other css file like bootstrap. So the css
classes that are written by a dev should contain a small string that is common
among every block name defined by a developer.

